
Ask HN: How can I use my phone as a laptop? - sz4kerto
I have a powerful desktop PC for all the development work I need to do. I have tried and failed to get a laptop that does it all (portable, long battery life but still powerful enough), so I ended up with a laptop and a desktop. Then I realized that I don&#x27;t use my laptop for anything except SSH-ing to servers and RDP-ing to my desktop, but I still need to maintain it (e.g. keep ssh keys and all kinds of other settings in sync, run updates, etc.).<p>I think that the best setup for me would be a desktop + phone + something similar to the now-unsupported HP Lapdock or the Mirabook (which is probably going to be a vaporware).<p>Are there any external screens that I can connect to my Android phone that have built-in battery? Any other ideas?<p>(What I do not want: custom scripts&#x2F;software&#x2F;git repo&#x2F;etc. to keep my laptop in sync with my desktop. It doesn&#x27;t work for me.)
======
melanus
Samsung has along those lines for it's flagships (I think for the S8 and
above) [https://www.samsung.com/global/galaxy/apps/samsung-
dex/](https://www.samsung.com/global/galaxy/apps/samsung-dex/)

Sentio is working on something similar, but in their case actually having a
laptop chassis for your phone.
[https://www.sentio.com/](https://www.sentio.com/). Sentio is/was a
kickstarter project. I have yet to receive my machine from them (as a word of
caution), but their software is on Google Play.

~~~
snazz
The last post on the "See Superbook in Action" section on the Sentio website
is from March 2017, so it appears that the project is either dying, dead, or
just inactive.

Razer's Project Linda sounds cool, although it's still a concept with no
hardware shipping yet:
[https://www.razer.com/projectlinda](https://www.razer.com/projectlinda)

~~~
j45
I noticed today that Superbook seems a little quiet too...

Still, Superbook has delivered an in-market piece of hardware, even though
it's 1st gen.

Samsung Dex is a new generation of the past docks they had and are interesting
too.

Razer and Mirabook look great but they won't be able to compare until you can
buy one.

------
j45
Check out a Sentio Superbook.

Shipped hardware that is a Full HD Laptop dock for Android phones for about
$150.

[https://www.sentio.com/](https://www.sentio.com/)

Edit: While folks are still waiting on deliveries they appear to be on eBay.

~~~
wingmanjd
Doh! You beat me to the punch!

------
villgax
You need to get this Razer Linda dock
[https://www.razer.com/projectlinda](https://www.razer.com/projectlinda)
[https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/1/9/16866206/ra...](https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/1/9/16866206/razer-
project-linda-phone-laptop-dock-touchpad-prototype-android-concept-ces-2018)

------
4d66ba06
Not exactly what you are asking but the Librem 5 phone (ships this year)
apparently can be connected to a monitor as per this "Interested in a kit
containing the Librem 5 phone with a keyboard, mouse and monitor? Check out
the 24″ bundle and the 30″ bundle"
[https://puri.sm/products/librem-5/](https://puri.sm/products/librem-5/)

------
achow
Samsung Note 9 Dex mode demo:
[https://youtu.be/OeozWvxBgYU?t=174](https://youtu.be/OeozWvxBgYU?t=174)

All one needs a Note 9 and a USB-C > HDMI adapter

~~~
j45
Samsung is awesome, I loved my note 1,2 and 4.

What makes Samsung unacceptable is their inability to regularly update their
phones with up to date patches.

------
wingmanjd
If you were fortunate enough to snag one, a Superbook from Sentio fits your
request. It certainly is a "first-gen" device, but it does what you're looking
for.

Ebay seems to have some currently.

------
roberdam
[https://maruos.com/](https://maruos.com/) but only works with some Nexus
Phones so far.

------
seotut2
postmarketOS? It's not yet there, but it should get to that point.

